#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Onderhoud microfoonkabels

## speakertech

Wie heeft een goed systeem voor onderhoud van microfoonkabels?
Afgelopen dagen trof ik  een kabel aan, die juist buiten de tule van de XLR een breukje had. Het is meestal aan de female kant, omdat daar vaak een handmicrofoon op aangesloten wordt en het ligt dus voor de hand, dat daar de meeste slijtage plaats vindt.
Een aantal opties:
a) periodiek de stekers eraf knippen en opnieuw monteren.
b) na een bepaalde gebruiksduur de kabels weg doen.
c) andere methode.
Hoe lang zouden die periodes dan moeten zijn?
Als je voor a) gaat, hoe kun je de kabels dan labelen dat ze een onderhoudsbeurt hebben gekregen?
Volgens Neutrik gaan de stekers ook maar een aantal malen (steken/loshalen) mee.
Ik dacht volgens de specs, ca 1000x. Houdt iemand daar rekening mee?

Speakertech

----------


## @lex

Life: 1000 cycles, dat klopt! Dus uitgaande van 200 werkdagen per jaar en een keer steken per dag is dat dus vijf jaar. Maar werkelijke slijtage in jouw situatie zal ongetwijfeld anders zijn en na 1000 kan het ook best zijn dat het nog eens 1000 keer goed gaat, maar dat is dan 'mooi meegenomen'. De eerste 1000 zijn een soort garantie/richtlijn.

Dan de kabel: welk merk is dat? Ik gebruik erg dure kabel van Belden (ben al wel eens hier op het forum voor gek verklaard) die mij nog nooit - dus nog nooit - in de steek heeft gelaten. Belden: 8412OY. Erg duur maar elke cent waard en ook als sleepkabel te gebruiken ;-)

Dus:
a) periodiek de stekers eraf knippen en opnieuw monteren.
b) na een bepaalde gebruiksduur de kabels weg doen.
c) andere methode.
Hoe lang zouden die periodes dan moeten zijn?

a) bij slechte kabel kan je idd een goede neutrik opnieuw aanzetten (bij een multi-spinner overigens ook de male opnieuw aanzetten aangezien die vaak ook op zijn donder krijgt waar hij de mixer of het stage-rack ingaat)
b) goedkope kabel zal idd op een gegeven moment vertere/verweren/slijten etc. Weggooien en betere kopen!
c) weet ik niet, anyone??

De lengte van de periode: dus eens in de vijf jaar obv 1x per dag of na eerste storing. Goede kabel gaat langer mee!

@lex

----------


## Waveform

Kabels juist oprollen, xlr's niet bij stroomkabels in de kist steken en na het oprollen aftapen / velcro'n zo dicht mogelijk bij de stekkers. 

Oh ja... Er voor zorgen dat andere mensen je kabels ook juist oprollen.


Belden is inderdaad zeer goede kabel, de bescherming kan wel wat hebben. Als je het budget hebt kan dit zeker een goede investering zijn. Maar als je hierdoor andere investeringen niet kan doen, ben je misschien beter af met Tasker. Dan moet je misschien wat vaker solderen en kabels vervangen, maar ach, dat valt al bij al wel mee.

----------


## renevanh

Of je nou DAP, Tasker of SmartCable hebt, wat altijd werkt is elke keer als je het kabeltje oprolt even visueel te checken. Nou hoef je niet elke keer een kwartier naar je plug te staren, maar een halve blik is vaak meer dan genoeg om een losse trekontlasting of bijvoorbeeld een vervormde plug te constateren.

Ik doe het zo altijd met mijn (overwegend DAP) kabels, en tot nu toe ben ik op deze manier een probleem altijd voor geweest (ok, dat was 1x een kapotte jack plug omdat ik waarschijnlijk de kabelkist erop gedonderd had  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## Outline

Optie C: eerste +/- 10cm een sleeve (soepel blijvende krimpkous bv.) om de mantel heen doen zodat deze stijver wordt en daar niet meer zo snel zal breken.

Ik ken iemand die kabels heeft die al 'n jaar of 10 of ouder zijn. En die doen gewoon nog steeds hun werk. Maar die gaat er dan ook netjes mee om en dat scheelt dus echt bakken.

Ik denk zelf dat de gemiddelde kabel in de losse verhuur om z'n hoogst 1,5 jaar mee gaat. Bij een klein bedrijf kan dat dus jaren langer zijn.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> maar een halve blik is vaak meer dan genoeg om een losse trekontlasting of bijvoorbeeld een vervormde plug te constateren.



Dan ben je vaak dus al te laat.
De beste test vind ik, blijft een condensator microfoon met fantoom flink wat gain erop en een speakertje of koptelefoon, en dan de laatste meter bij de female plug na lopen, en ook even rommelen aan de male plug.

Als het dan stil blijft gaat het nog wel een tijdje, ik heb kabels gehad die probleemloos werkten voor dynamische microfoons maar niet meer voor condensators.
Momenteel heb ik in een multi ook een paar kanalen die met fantoom problemen geven...

----------


## Waveform

Antoon, jij bent duidelijk nog niet veel op grote producties geweest. Heb jij enig idee wat het kost om op die manier al die tientallen, honderden,... kabels te testen?

Je maakt gewoon een male xlr-tester met 2 ledjes in, eventjes 48volt op en klaar. Is zeer goedkoop en simpel om te testen en veel sneller dan jouw methode. Als beide ledjes branden kan je er vrij zeker van zijn dat het werkt met condensators. Dwz dat alle connecties nog goed zijn, ipv de 2 die je voor een dynamische slechts nodig hebt.

Dit is nog handiger, vooral als je geen fantoon om de buurt hebt: Ratsniffer - The Ultimate XLR cable tester!

----------


## jans

Signalen die het mengpaneel ingaan line-test ik altijd met mijn Q-box van wirlwind. Kun je direct zien of de fantoom aanwezig is. Omdat je alle kanalen met hetzelfde signaal test zie je ook direct of er een ader los ligt.

Wat onderhoud betreft, ik bekijk de kabels ook snel visueel. Voor de rest houd ik het bij brandweer onderhoud. Neem voldoende spare mee. Defect is merken en in de werkplaats repareren.

Omdat ik mijn materieel NEN3140 keur weet ik hoeveel werk het is om kabels periodiek te testen daarom doe ik dit bij signaalkabels niet.
Mocht ik teveel uitval krijgen dal wordt het tijd kabels te vervangen.

Bedenk me net iets. Bij een batch kabels merk A aanschaffen ( Er zijn kabels genoeg van goede kwaliteit )
Mocht blijken dat er vaker kabels defect gaan. De hele batch vervangen door een ander merk. Weet je direct wat de leeftijd van de kabel ongeveer is en kun je deze na uitval direct weggooien en vervangen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Het enige onderhoud wat ik aan mijn kabels doe is ze regelmatig met een sopje schoonmaken.
Heb tientallen XLR en Speakon kabels die meer dan 10 jaar oud zijn en nog probleemloos functioneren. Gebruik bij al mijn kabels klittebandjes om ze netjes op te binden en ben er eigenlijk verder helemaal niet zuinig op.

----------


## speakertech

> Signalen die het mengpaneel ingaan line-test ik altijd met mijn Q-test van wirlwind. Kun je direct zien of de fantoom aanwezig is. Omdat je alle kanalen met hetzelfde signaal test zie je ook direct of er een ader los ligt.
> 
> Wat onderhoud betreft, ik bekijk de kabels ook snel visueel. Voor de rest houd ik het bij brandweer onderhoud. Neem voldoende spare mee. Defect is merken en in de werkplaats repareren.
> 
> Omdat ik mijn materieel NEN3140 keur weet ik hoeveel werk het is om kabels periodiek te testen daarom doe ik dit bij signaalkabels niet.
> Mocht ik teveel uitval krijgen dal wordt het tijd kabels te vervangen.
> 
> Bedenk me net iets. Bij een batch kabels merk A aanschaffen ( Er zijn kabels genoeg van goede kwaliteit )
> Mocht blijken dat er vaker kabels defect gaan. De hele batch vervangen door een ander merk. Weet je direct wat de leeftijd van de kabel ongeveer is en kun je deze na uitval direct weggooien en vervangen.



Wellicht heb ik een iets ander probleem als de techs, die in de muzieksector zitten. Daar worden veel micro's gelijktijdig gebruikt en als er bij een drummer of een zanger (tweede plan) eens een micro er tussenuit gaat is dat vervelend, maar niet direct een ramp
Als je toespraken etc doet, gebruik je vaak maar een of enkele microfoons. Uitval is dan een ramp. of je moet overal twee stuks wegzetten.
De laatste storingen die ik had, was een gevlochten mantel die wel contact maakte, maar waarvan de onderlinge vezels toch gebroken waren. Voor een dyn micro geen probleem, de kabeltester gaf goed aan, maar bij een condensator mic, was het prijs een een hevig kraakconcert was mijn deel.
Ik ben nu verder gaan testen, maar trof ook een kabel aan waarbij de binnenaders nog intact waren, maar die direct braken door er met een pincet wat kracht op uit te oefenen. Aan de draadlengte kon je zien dat de slijtage precies aan het einde van de connectortule zat.
Bij sterkstroom, doen ze kabels "uitbranden". Men laat er een fikse stroom doorheen lopen als test. loszittende contacten of half doorgesleten aders, komen dan aan het licht.
Zou voor microkabels ook een dergelijk soort test bestaan?

Speakertech

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Antoon, jij bent duidelijk nog niet veel op grote producties geweest. Heb jij enig idee wat het kost om op die manier al die tientallen, honderden,... kabels te testen?



Die discussie wil en hoef ik hier niet aan te gaan. Dat soort werk deden wij in de rustige tijden, sommige deden kisten poetsen andere microfoon kabels na kijken...

Bij ons werden veel kabels ook op beursen gebruikt, en die kabels gebruikte ik liever niet voor belangrijke klussen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Bij ons werden veel kabels ook op beursen gebruikt, en die kabels gebruikte ik liever niet voor belangrijke klussen.



Ik wil ook bij 'onbelangrijke klussen' liever geen storingen aan mijn kabels hebben. Daarbij is een voor jou 'onbelangrijke klus' voor de opdrachtgever vaak wel heel belangrijk.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Je maakt gewoon een male xlr-tester met 2 ledjes in, eventjes 48volt op en klaar. Is zeer goedkoop en simpel om te testen en veel sneller dan jouw methode. Als beide ledjes branden kan je er vrij zeker van zijn dat het werkt met condensators. Dwz dat alle connecties nog goed zijn, ipv de 2 die je voor een dynamische slechts nodig hebt.



Ik heb ze hier liggen, dit is echter enkel een goed fout test. Als het kraakt door bewegen van de kabel dan zie je het niet altijd.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ik wil ook bij 'onbelangrijke klussen' liever geen storingen aan mijn kabels hebben. Daarbij is een voor jou 'onbelangrijke klus' voor de opdrachtgever vaak wel heel belangrijk.



Klopt helemaal mee eens, maar als ik een condensator op een kathether heb staan voor meneer Kleisterlee (of wie dan ook) met cameras op hem gericht, dan vind ik dat toch iets anders als een xlr naar een versterker rek.

----------


## jans

> Wellicht heb ik een iets ander probleem als de techs, die in de muzieksector zitten. Daar worden veel micro's gelijktijdig gebruikt en als er bij een drummer of een zanger (tweede plan) eens een micro er tussenuit gaat is dat vervelend, maar niet direct een ramp
> Als je toespraken etc doet, gebruik je vaak maar een of enkele microfoons. Uitval is dan een ramp. of je moet overal twee stuks wegzetten.
> De laatste storingen die ik had, was een gevlochten mantel die wel contact maakte, maar waarvan de onderlinge vezels toch gebroken waren. Voor een dyn micro geen probleem, de kabeltester gaf goed aan, maar bij een condensator mic, was het prijs een een hevig kraakconcert was mijn deel.
> Ik ben nu verder gaan testen, maar trof ook een kabel aan waarbij de binnenaders nog intact waren, maar die direct braken door er met een pincet wat kracht op uit te oefenen. Aan de draadlengte kon je zien dat de slijtage precies aan het einde van de connectortule zat.
> Bij sterkstroom, doen ze kabels "uitbranden". Men laat er een fikse stroom doorheen lopen als test. loszittende contacten of half doorgesleten aders, komen dan aan het licht.
> Zou voor microkabels ook een dergelijk soort test bestaan?
> 
> Speakertech




Hele goeie,

Zit dan eigenlijk richting isolatieweerstandmeting te denken, maar dan niet meet 500V natuurlijk. Vraag me af of uitgedroogde mantels, want dat is waarschijnlijk je probleem, hiermee opgespoord worden.
In de richting van de test van DJAntoon hierboven.

Toch eens een proefje maken binnenkort, heb ook nog wel wat dunieuze kabels liggen.  Kan even duren ben nu druk met andere zaken.

----------


## daviddewaard

> Hele goeie,
> 
> Zit dan eigenlijk richting isolatieweerstandmeting te denken, maar dan niet meet 500V natuurlijk. Vraag me af of uitgedroogde mantels, want dat is waarschijnlijk je probleem, hiermee opgespoord worden.
> In de richting van de test van DJAntoon hierboven.
> 
> Toch eens een proefje maken binnenkort, heb ook nog wel wat dunieuze kabels liggen.  Kan even duren ben nu druk met andere zaken.



In de electro installatie techniek meten ze bedrading in een installatie met een megger, dit apperaat slingert een paar duizend volt over de bedrading heen.
Hiermee kun je lekpanning tussen fase en nul opsporen of rotte contacten. Kan maar zo zijn bij een microdoonkabel dat je op je aardeafscherming netjes 0 ohm meet maar er maar een paar haartjes van de afscherming vastzitten. dit euvel vind je 9 van de 10 keer wel met een megger.

----------


## jans

> In de electro installatie techniek meten ze bedrading in een installatie met een megger, dit apperaat slingert een paar duizend volt over de bedrading heen.
> Hiermee kun je lekpanning tussen fase en nul opsporen of rotte contacten. Kan maar zo zijn bij een microdoonkabel dat je op je aardeafscherming netjes 0 ohm meet maar er maar een paar haartjes van de afscherming vastzitten. dit euvel vind je 9 van de 10 keer wel met een megger.



_Off Topic_
_De techniek is mij bekend David._
_Het gaat hier niet over een paar duizend volt. Dit is afhankelijk van de toepassing. 500V is vrij normaal. Soms wordt met 1000V gemeggerd._
_In de hoogspanning wordt het natuurlijk anders maar dan spreken we niet van meggeren maar van spannen._
Back on topic.
De isolatie van een signaal kabel van 0.22 mm2 is niet opgewassen tegen de spanningen die een megger afgeeft denk ik.
Zal hiervoor eens de specs van de kabel op moeten zoeken en die kan per fabrikant verschillend zijn.

Voorbeeld tasker C128 maximale spanning 49VAC. Helaas heb ik alleen maar regelbare DC-bronnen. Wellicht een ander forumlid die wel een regelbare AC- spannningsbron heeft?
Tot die tijd, DJAntoons methode gebruiken wat mij betreft.

----------


## speakertech

> _Off Topic_
> _De techniek is mij bekend David._
> _Het gaat hier niet over een paar duizend volt. Dit is afhankelijk van de toepassing. 500V is vrij normaal. Soms wordt met 1000V gemeggerd._
> _In de hoogspanning wordt het natuurlijk anders maar dan spreken we niet van meggeren maar van spannen._
> Back on topic.
> De isolatie van een signaal kabel van 0.22 mm2 is niet opgewassen tegen de spanningen die een megger afgeeft denk ik.
> Zal hiervoor eens de specs van de kabel op moeten zoeken en die kan per fabrikant verschillend zijn.
> 
> Voorbeeld tasker C128 maximale spanning 49VAC. Helaas heb ik alleen maar regelbare DC-bronnen. Wellicht een ander forumlid die wel een regelbare AC- spannningsbron heeft?
> Tot die tijd, DJAntoons methode gebruiken wat mij betreft.



Daarvoor kun je simpel een variac nemen, een regelbare trafo. Als veiligheid moet je in serie met een van de uitgaande draden een lampje 220v/25 watt opnemen. Is de kabel goed, blijft het lampje uit, zit er iets fout, wordt de stroom begensd door het lampje. Let wel, de meeste variacs zijn niet gescheiden van het lichtnet, dus veiligheidsmaatregelen nemen.
Overigens zie ik het voordeel van een spanningstest op microfoonkabels niet zo. Het gaat om aderbreuk, defecte mantels en aders die op de laatste vezel lopen. Met spanning haal je er dat niet uit.
Het enige wat je kunt vinden met een megger is bijvoorbeeld een gekneusde kabel, waarbij inwendig de isolatie beschadigd is en vocht ophoping in de kabels en de pluggen.

Speakertech

----------


## jans

> Daarvoor kun je simpel een variac nemen, een regelbare trafo. Als veiligheid moet je in serie met een van de uitgaande draden een lampje 220v/25 watt opnemen. Is de kabel goed, blijft het lampje uit, zit er iets fout, wordt de stroom begensd door het lampje. Let wel, de meeste variacs zijn niet gescheiden van het lichtnet, dus veiligheidsmaatregelen nemen.
> Overigens zie ik het voordeel van een spanningstest op microfoonkabels niet zo. Het gaat om aderbreuk, defecte mantels en aders die op de laatste vezel lopen. Met spanning haal je er dat niet uit.
> Het enige wat je kunt vinden met een megger is bijvoorbeeld een gekneusde kabel, waarbij inwendig de isolatie beschadigd is en vocht ophoping in de kabels en de pluggen.
> 
> Speakertech



Dat het met een variac lukt snap ik, maar heb te kennen te geven geen  regelbare AC spanningsbron te hebben en dus ook geen variac.

Heb nog wat verdachte bekabeling liggen en wil wel eens kijken of dit daadwerkelijk niet te meten is, desnoods in verhouding tot een goede kabel van hetzelfde merk en type.
Ga het eerst met 48VDC proberen en desnoods nog wat hoger, zie wel wanneer het fout gaat.

----------


## @lex

> Mocht ik teveel uitval krijgen dal wordt het tijd kabels te vervangen.



Ehhh, voor die tijd is mijn klant al op zoek naar een andere techneut...

Ik heb nog nooit uitval gehad van een kabel, maar als dit wel het geval zou zijn, dan zou ik per direct alle kabels aan een zeer degelijke test onderwerpen. Dat is dan niet alleen visueel de kabel en de connectoren/solderingen, maar dus ook met signaal eraan (op een klein speakertje) de kabels al draaiend/wurgend bewegen om erachter te komen of er breuk in zit.

Heeft de kabel ergens breuk (maar is de plaats niet te achterhalen) dan halveren en beide delen meten. Werkende deel kan dan weer in gebruik, defecte deel kan je weer halveren. And so on... heb je het idee dat de mantel/afscherming/isolatie sowieso niet erg best meer is dan gaat hij in het eindloos cilindrisch archief!

@lex

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ik heb nog nooit uitval gehad van een kabel, maar als dit wel het geval zou zijn, dan zou ik per direct alle kabels aan een zeer degelijke test onderwerpen. Dat is dan niet alleen visueel de kabel en de connectoren/solderingen, maar dus ook met signaal eraan (op een klein speakertje) de kabels al draaiend/wurgend bewegen om erachter te komen of er breuk in zit.



Als je nog nooit uitval van een kabel hebt gehad, sorry maar dan ben je of beginner, of je kabels worden erg weinig en erg zuinig gebruikt. Geloof me een kabel van 10 jaar oud, die elke week gebruikt word al is het erg voorzichtig kan er ook aangaan.

Ik garandeer je dat als je dit testen op lijnsignaal niveau doet, en alles goed checkt. Je achteraf toch nog voor verrassingen komt te staan met condensators en fantoom erop. Ik spreek helaas uit ervaring.

----------


## @lex

> Als je nog nooit uitval van een kabel hebt gehad, sorry maar dan ben je of beginner, of je kabels worden erg weinig en erg zuinig gebruikt. Geloof me een kabel van 10 jaar oud, die elke week gebruikt word al is het erg voorzichtig kan er ook aangaan.
> 
> Ik garandeer je dat als je dit testen op lijnsignaal niveau doet, en alles goed checkt. Je achteraf toch nog voor verrassingen komt te staan met condensators en fantoom erop. Ik spreek helaas uit ervaring.



Fijn dat ik er blijkbaar nog zo jong uitzie;-)

Maar even serieus Antoon. Zoals gemeld gebruik ik Belden kabel die jij blijkbaar niet gebruikt. Daarnaast kan ik goed solderen (en ik zeg dus niet dat jij dat niet kan, heb geen zin in zo'n discussie). Ook ga ik heel zuinig om met mijn spullen. Dit is in het theater. Ik denk dat ik zo'n 100 voorstellingen per jaar doe met mijn spullen. En het meerendeel van de kabels is inderdaad zo oud als mijn zelfstandigheid: 10 jaar. Ik gebruik overigens vrijwel alleen maar condensatormics...

en zoals je zegt:





> een kabel van 10 jaar oud kan er ook aangaan



Precies KAN, misschien heb ik al gewoon tien jaar mazzel...

----------


## jans

> Ehhh, voor die tijd is mijn klant al op zoek naar een andere techneut...
> @lex



Je moet dit natuurkijk in het juiste perspectief zien. Wil op mijn kabels kunnen vertrouwen vandaar dat alle onbetrouwbare meuk verwijderd wordt.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Heeft de kabel ergens breuk (maar is de plaats niet te achterhalen) dan halveren en beide delen meten. Werkende deel kan dan weer in gebruik, defecte deel kan je weer halveren. And so on... 
> @lex



Dan heb je na een paar jaar allemaal 10 cm XLR kabels. :Big Grin: 
Als een kabel een breuk heeft die niet bij één van de connectors zit gaat die bij mij direct de vuilnisbak in, de kans is groot dat er nog meer zwakke plekken in zitten en het is al vervelend genoeg dat zo'n kabel één keer problemen heeft gegeven.

----------


## vasco

> Als je nog nooit uitval van een kabel hebt gehad, sorry maar dan ben je of beginner, of je kabels worden erg weinig en erg zuinig gebruikt.



Ik ben van mening dat de toepassing waar de kabels gebruikt worden een grote rol spelen in de verhouding tot slijtage. Ik doe vooral theaterwerk en mijn kabels gaan echt meer dan 10 jaar mee. In het theater rol je het ook een keer uit en draai je vervolgens een aantal dagen, weken, maanden een show voordat de kabels weer eens in een kist verdwijnen.

Daarnaast hebben mijn kabels geen last van o.a. drankinvloeden die men in het R&R circuit (vaak) wel heeft.

Voordat je iemand dus uitmaakt voor beginner even nadenken, er zijn verschillende omstandigheden waar kabels bij gebruikt worden.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Daarnaast hebben mijn kabels geen last van o.a. drankinvloeden die men in het R&R circuit (vaak) wel heeft.



In het geval van puur theater werk kan ik het me voorstellen.
Ik ging meer uit van het PA / verhuur werk onder allerlei omstandigheden. Mag ik het er dan onder scharen dat ze minder intensief en met liefde gebruikt worden. 
@ @lex (vasco) no attack, er stond niet voor niets of of en kan...
En ja ik heb zelf ook oa belden bijv. de 1813A

Mijn punt was dat het nogal verschilt per toepassing, en condensators zijn gewoon veel kritischer door de fantoom.

----------


## @lex

> Dan heb je na een paar jaar allemaal 10 cm XLR kabels.
> Als een kabel een breuk heeft die niet bij één van de connectors zit gaat die bij mij direct de vuilnisbak in, de kans is groot dat er nog meer zwakke plekken in zitten en het is al vervelend genoeg dat zo'n kabel één keer problemen heeft gegeven.



Zoals gezegd heb ik nog nooit een kapotte kabel gehad, maar in het geval dat ooit eens zo zou zijn:





> Ik heb nog nooit uitval gehad van een kabel, maar als dit wel het geval zou zijn, dan zou ik per direct alle kabels aan een zeer degelijke test onderwerpen.
> 
> Heeft de kabel ergens breuk (maar is de plaats niet te achterhalen) dan halveren en beide delen meten. Werkende deel kan dan weer in gebruik, defecte deel kan je weer halveren. And so on... heb je het idee dat de mantel/afscherming/isolatie sowieso niet erg best meer is dan gaat hij in het eindloos cilindrisch archief!@lex

----------


## @lex

> In het geval van puur theater werk kan ik het me voorstellen.
> Ik ging meer uit van het PA / verhuur werk onder allerlei omstandigheden. Mag ik het er dan onder scharen dat ze minder intensief en met liefde gebruikt worden. 
> @ @lex (vasco) no attack, er stond niet voor niets of of en kan...
> En ja ik heb zelf ook oa belden bijv. de 1813A
> 
> Mijn punt was dat het nogal verschilt per toepassing, en condensators zijn gewoon veel kritischer door de fantoom.



En dan te bedenken dat de 1813A voor mij netto plm. €1,50/m doet en de 8412 plm. €3,30. Velen zullen me voor gek verklaren dat ik deze kabel gebruik, maar ik zweer erbij en bespaar op:

controletijd
reparatietijd
voortijdige vervanging
storing tijdens de voorstelling (en directe gevolgen: boze klanten, etc)
meer dan één spare van elke lengte meenemen

Wat betreft liefdevol gebruik: ik word niet boos als een huistechneut met een genie over mijn microfoonkabels rijdt. De kabel kan er tegen (zou het overigens niet propageren!)

En zoals al eerder vermeld, ze zijn ook als sleepkabel te gebruiken, maar wel met een dikke ;-) (hoewel, misschien toch echt eens proberen... haha)

@lex

----------


## @lex

> In het theater rol je het ook een keer uit en draai je vervolgens een aantal dagen, weken, maanden een show voordat de kabels weer eens in een kist verdwijnen.



Ehhh, ik doe bijna alleen maar one night stands... in het theater dan hè!

@lex

----------


## Outline

Wat mij het meest is opgevallen aan alle storingen in kabels die ik in al die jaren mee heb gemaakt, is slechte solderingen en slecht aangedraaide trekontlastingen. Daarom gaat de kabel 9 van de 10x in de buurt van de trekontalasting kapot. Ook veroorzaakt dit de meeste storingen.

Goed solderen (en dus ook de afscherming helemaal en goed vertinnen!) en de trekontlasting aandraaien scheelt je zo´n 80 tot 90% van alle kabel-gerelateerde storingen.

Het restant wordt veroorzaakt door onoordeelkundig gebruik. De grootste miskleunen die je kabel snel mollen: aan de kabel trekken, haakse bochten, de kabel geforceerd oprollen, knopen er in leggen, er overheen rijden/ergens tussen klemmen, enz. Met bovenstaande handelingen mol je zelfs de meest degelijke kabel en dit zal je ook nooit kunnen voorkomen tenzij je personeel mee wil werken aan het behoud van je kabel.

Indien je gewoon netjes met je kabel om gaat, kun je er jaren mee doen en heb je eigenlijk nooit storingen. Er loopt hier nu al 2 jaar een theatertour die dagelijks gebouwd wordt en in al die tijd heb ik pas 1 kapotte kabel gehad omdat deze niet goed gesoldeerd was.

Duss...

----------


## jans

> Goed solderen (en dus ook de afscherming helemaal en goed vertinnen!) en de trekontlasting aandraaien scheelt je zo´n 80 tot 90% van alle kabel-gerelateerde storingen.
> Duss...



Ik laat de afscherming altijd korter dan de signaaladers en vertin ze inderdaad helemaal. 
Samen met het goed aandraaien van de trekontlasting voorkomt dit een hoop elende.

----------


## Outline

> Ik laat de afscherming altijd korter dan de signaaladers en vertin ze inderdaad helemaal. 
> Samen met het goed aandraaien van de trekontlasting voorkomt dit een hoop elende.



Ik lat de afscherming ook altijd wat korter. Mocht om een of andere reden de trekontlasting z'n werk niet doen, dan heb je alrijd je afscherming nog als back-up...

----------

